# Debian 6 Umlaute plötzlich mit ? ersetzt



## etron770 (7. Feb. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe plötzlich auf der Konsole die Umlaut in Verzeichnissen und Dateien mit Fragezeichen
Ich kann es nicht genau sagen aber wahrscheinlich nach update / Upgrade
Webdav Laufwerke unter WIN 7 zeigen die richtigen Pfade die gleichen Verzeichnissse auf der Konsole haben ? anstatt umlauten

ursprünglich aufgesetzt nach HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekt Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND und Courier [ISPConfig 3]
(Allerdings erst ab Seite 3 wie es ein vorkonfigurierter (rudimentärer) Server war


----------



## Laubie (9. Feb. 2014)

Hi,
hast du diese "?" überall? Oder nur in den WebDav-Ordnern?
Ich hatte das Problem nämlich auch mal in WebDav-Ordnern, da ein Benutzer den falschen Zeichensatz in seinem WebDAV-Programm eingestellt hatte...

Ist soweit nicht problematisch, sieht für dich nur komisch aus...

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## etron770 (10. Feb. 2014)

Nein in allen, z.B auch in alten Ordnern  die mit FTP benutzt worden sind 

locale:
root@vserver1:~# locale
LANG=de_DE.iso88591
LANGUAGE=
LC_CTYPE="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_TIME="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_COLLATE="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_MONETARY="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_PAPER="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_NAME="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.iso88591"
LC_ALL=

Viele Grüße KNut


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2014)

Ich denke mal Du hattest vorher (unter debian 6) latin1 als charset / locale auf der Konsole und jetzt hast Du utf8. Versuch mal mit 

dpkg-reconfigure locales

neben den deutcshen utf8 charsets auch die latin1 Versionen zu installieren.


----------



## etron770 (10. Feb. 2014)

Debian 6 ist es immer noch
Meinst Du mit  latin1 ISO-8859-1 denn das ist doch  installiert oder?
locale -a
C
de_DE
de_DE@euro
de_DE.iso88591
de_DE.iso885915@euro
de_DE.utf8
deutsch
en_US
en_US.iso88591
en_US.iso885915
en_US.utf8
german
POSIX


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2014)

Ja ISO-8859-1 = latin1, du hast bereits alles installiert.


----------



## etron770 (10. Feb. 2014)

Tja so habe ich das auch gesehen, Trotzdem hatte ich die Probleme mit den Umlauten..

ich habe jetzt
Standard-Standorteinstellung für die Systemumgebung? 
     de_DE
eingestellt dann war die Konsole wieder richtig
und bei WinSCP utf-8 Codierung für Dateinamen von auto auf aus gestellt
Nun klappt alles wieder

Was aber verändert worden ist kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen :-(

Danke 
Knut


----------

